# Авиация > Литература >  Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники.

## RA3DCS

Предлагаю в этой ветке выкладывать информацию по ТО и РЭ авиационной техники, которая имеется в сети. 
Что мы имеем из ТО по МиГ-21. 

- самолет типа 69, книга 3 планер, силовая установка, самолетные системы. 
- самолет типа-69 книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
- методическое пособие по технике пилотирования самолета МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ). 
- самолет 96А руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
- самолеты типов 75, 50БИС, 50 и 15 книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
- инструкция летчикам самолета МиГ-21УМ (УС).

----------


## FLOGGER

Означает ли это, что Вы будете выкладывать содержание? Или это просто сводится к констатации факта наличия у кого-то тех или иных доков?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Означает ли это, что Вы будете выкладывать содержание? Или это просто сводится к констатации факта наличия у кого-то тех или иных доков?


Все перечисленные документы имеются в сети (за исключением может быть одной книги). Если Вас интересует содержание или целиком книга могу поделиться. Ели найдется, кто еще имеющий недостающее ТО готов принять с благодарностью.

----------


## FLOGGER

А первая (т\о на 75\50\15) тоже есть в сети?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А первая (т\о на 75\50\15) тоже есть в сети?


Нет, этой книги нет в сети, но это только 2 часть 4 книги авиационное оборудование. А авиационное оборудование на МиГ-21 было практически однотипное. Интерес представляют другие книги из этого ТО.

Техническое описание состоит из 5 книг.
Книга 1 - Летно-технические характеристики.
Книга 2 - Вооружение.
Книга 3 - Планер и системы.
Книга 4 - Авиационное оборудование.
    Часть 1. Электрооборудование.
    Часть 2.Приборное оборудование.
                Кислородное оборудование.
                Системы и приборы электронной автоматики.
Книга 5 - Радиоэлектронное оборудование.

----------


## Chizh

> Предлагаю в этой ветке выкладывать информацию по ТО и РЭ авиационной техники, которая имеется в сети. 
> Что мы имеем из ТО по МиГ-21. 
> 
> - самолет типа 69, книга 3 планер, силовая установка, самолетные системы. 
> - самолет типа-69 книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
> - методическое пособие по технике пилотирования самолета МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ). 
> - самолет 96А руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
> - самолеты типов 75, 50БИС, 50 и 15 книга 4 авиационное оборудование. 
> - инструкция летчикам самолета МиГ-21УМ (УС).


Имеет смысл сразу выкладывать ссылки.

----------


## FLOGGER

А в 4-ой книге изд.15 нет ничего по СПО?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А в 4-ой книге изд.15 нет ничего по СПО?


Про это должно быть в 5 - ой книге.

----------


## RA3DCS

Техническое описание самолета И-16 с мотором М-63

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/eijh881t2

----------


## RA3DCS

Альбом по технической эксплоатации самолетов Р-5 и ТБ-3 с моторами М-17 и М-34.

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/0bhzw3aq8

----------


## Owl

> Альбом по технической эксплоатации самолетов Р-5 и ТБ-3 с моторами М-17 и М-34.


Ранее я уже писал по поводу этого альбома. Не хватает нескольких страниц. Они просто были вырваны из книжки. Поиски продолжаются.. ))

----------


## RA3DCS

В сети новые книги. 
Инструкция по применению радиотехнической системы ближней навигации (РСБН-2). 1966 г. 
http://narod.ru/disk/637609001/RSVN_2_1966.rar.html 

Альбом военных самолетов, вертолетов и реактивных снарядов США, Великобритании, Франции и Швеции. http://depositfiles.com/files/rqz7s062p

----------


## RA3DCS

В архиве А. Суворова имеется ТО: 
Самолет СУ-27СК
Руководство по технической эксплуатации
Книга-6
Радиоэлектронное оборудование.
Часть 2.
http://narod.ru/disk/16431923000/Arh...0)241.rar.html

----------


## RA3DCS

Самолет типа «69» 

Иллюстрированные перечни готовых изделий, требующих подготовки для установки на самолет. (Приложение к формуляру самолета № 516963006)   1976г.
http://narod.ru/disk/5034354001/69_IPGI.rar.html

Иллюстрированные перечни наземного оборудования 
Комплектации 1:1; 1:4   (№ 516985046) 1977г.
http://narod.ru/disk/5034508001/69_No.rar.html

Дополнение к четвертой книге 
инструкции по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию 
№  ГК-166
http://narod.ru/disk/5034620001/69_dop_4.rar.html

----------


## RA3DCS

Самолет типа «69»
Иллюстрированный каталог узлов и деталей 
Книга вторая (группы 8-17)

http://narod.ru/disk/6575558001/69_kuid_2.rar.html

----------


## Nazar

С недавнего времени начали выкладывать подобные вещи на моем сайте
http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/v/manuals/An-8+kn+II/

Не в качестве рекламы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> С недавнего времени начали выкладывать подобные вещи на моем сайте


Есть отличный фотообзор МиГ-21Ф и МиГ-21СМ.

----------


## cumulus

Фотообзор по МиГ-21Ф - очччень интересно... ссылочку можно?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фотообзор по МиГ-21Ф - очччень интересно... ссылочку можно?


Вот : http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/v/...ig-21f-13_001/

----------


## RA3DCS

Самолет типа «69»   (№ 516987066)

Иллюстрированные перечни запасных частей
Комплектации 1:1; 1:2; 1:4; 1:10; 1:20; 1:40
1977г.

http://narod.ru/disk/6939610001/69_Ipzch.rar.html

----------


## RA3DCS

*Ветеран.

Самолёт Ил-28 с 2 ВК-1. Инструкция по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию*. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1953. (PDF, 23.9 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/Kdfjser6lNlUkw

*Самолёт Ил-28. Техническое описание. Часть 1. Основные технические данные самолёта*. Издание второе. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1953. (PDF, 5.21 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/T2SxDB5tAkp39w

*Самолёт Ил-28. Техническое описание. Книга 3. Конструкция самолёта*. Второе издание. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1954. (PDF, 55 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/KLdyyvpenTRALg

*Самолёт Ил-28Р (разведчик). Техническое описание*. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1952. (PDF, 40.7 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/A4Ni03v0fJCHqQ

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега, Ветеран.

*Временное руководство по лётной эксплуатации и технике пилотирования самолёта Ту-114*. Издание 4. 1962. (PDF, 40 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/xNQaoeMButO1nA

*Временная инструкция бортинженеру по эксплуатации самолёта Ту-114. Книга 3 "А". (с системой всережимного автофлюгера)*. Издание 2. 1959. (PDF, 52.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
(нет страниц 38 и 63)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/tB5PmfOyJoSFnA

*Временная инструкция боровому радисту по эксплуатации самолёта Ту-114. Книга 4 "А"*. 1958. (PDF, 10.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/FeKzPzqJHGPR2g

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Уход за планером. Книга 1*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 24.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/XVxi5rDQkOG4AA

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Управление самолётом. Книга 2*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 6.46 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/zvJkx3nn9YMnpg

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Гидравлическая и воздушная системы. Книга 3 "Б"*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 24.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/u51LrfUv5ky7RQ

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Шасси и управление закрылками. Книга 4 "Б"*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 14.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/R1SiOKfsNr4gEg

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию силовых установок и систем силовых установок. Книга 5*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 34.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/HYX4KiXKNJhfkg

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Высотное и кислородное оборудование. Книга 6*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 11.7 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/uw1NIf9zJL6CiA

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Приборное оборудование. Книга 7*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 21.9 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/VUx7fPU9QhY50w

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Радионавигационное оборудование. Книга 8*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 24.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-1uRBK6BQWeY_g

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию электрооборудования самолёта Ту-114. Книга 9*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 136 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/6KLRA8DGZgpAqA

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию автопилота АП-15Т на самолёте Ту-114. Книга 10*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 16.1 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-eMmKe-jHHM93A

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию курсовой системы КС-5 на самолёте Ту-114. Книга 11*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 4.22 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/hku1GDXMEJUceg

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Наземное оборудование. Книга 12*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 36.9 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/PfQg5F1Gjp0sMA

*Временная инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-114. Обслуживание санузлов и заправка самолёта водой. Книга 13*. Издание 3. 1961. (PDF, 9.54 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/HRzxuyMFf9SPQg

*Временная инструкция по обращению с пассажирским и бытовым оборудованием самолёта Ту-114. Книга 14. (для экипажа и обслуживающего персонала)*. Издание 1. 1961. (PDF, 87.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/vZYty3k7Qxj6Pg

*Самолёт "Ту-114". Инструкция по технической эксплуатации (временная). Книга 15. "Эксплуатация системы централизованной заправки топливом самолёта"*. Издание 2. 1962. (PDF, 3.97 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/3gGyL43xQNtVpQ

*Ту-114. Дополнение к Руководству с доп. баками*. Издание 2. (PDF, 24.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/pr8l61_2GChiDQ

*Техническое описание самолёта Ту-114. Книга 1*. 1960. (PDF, 53.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
(фрагменты)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/EBpS4V2A0_LBlw

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 4. Высотное и кислородное оборудование*. Издание 1. 1958. (PDF, 53 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/qVq7cLXhk3HQDA

*Техническое описание самолёта Ту-114. Силовая установка. Книга 5. Часть 2*. Издание 1. 1957. (PDF, 81.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/hW1iDoFc-PIrJw

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 7. Электрооборудование*. Издание 2. 1959. (PDF, 82.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/zvitY1BykVR-Mg

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 8. Радиооборудование*. Издание 1. 1958. (PDF, 47.1 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/6R3tVmWYZl6RTg

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 9. Бытовое оборудование*. Издание 1. 1958. (PDF, 84.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/Eqrtj9fxGvyLWQ

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 10. Наземное оборудование*. Издание 1. 1958. (PDF, 28.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/AS5CjrSYNs75dg

*Техническое описание пассажирского самолёта Ту-114. Книга 11. Часть 2. Изменения и дополнения к техническому описанию самолёта Ту-114*. Издание 1. 1959. (PDF, 19.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/4LuVua3UK9eMKg

----------


## RA3DCS

С Сайта Суворова.
*Як-130.01. Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130.01. Планер и системы. Учебное пособие. 2003(5pdf)19.3=Сергей 333 ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/RQ9dnB1FeIh4VQ

*Ту-154. Запуск и проверка работоспособности двигателя НК-8-2 на самолете Ту-154. Методические указания. 1984(5pdf)9.35=Сергей 333 ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AfySihD_pvB55g

*Ан-12. Запуск и проверка работоспособности двигателя АИ-20 на самолете Ан-12. Методические указания. 1986. Заказ 631(5pdf)9.26=Сергей 333 ссылка
*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ACUAAeHhLeGh3g

----------


## RA3DCS

*Пассажирский самолёт Бе-30. Техническое описание. Книга 1. Лётно-технические характеристики* (для самолётов опытной серии, предназначено для проведения эксплуатационных испытаний). 1970. (PDF, 21.8 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/AlTumfNuV-JEQQ

*Пассажирский самолёт Бе-30. Техническое описание. Книга 6. Наземное оборудование* (для самолётов опытной серии, предназначено для проведения эксплуатационных испытаний). Издание 1. 1970. (PDF, 27.4 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/T2nB2ztVrACkbA

----------


## RA3DCS

*Самолёт Ан-8. Техническое описание. Книга 4. Электрооборудование и приборное оборудование самолёта*. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1963. (PDF, 34.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/7Mz8BFJW6VhKFw

----------


## RA3DCS

Некоторые страницы и схемы отсутствуют

*Самолёт Ан-22. Техническое описание. Книга 2. Планер и бытовое оборудование*. (PDF, 53.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/S4aH3u2OjeNLkQ

*Самолёт Ан-22. Техническое описание. Книга 4. Часть 2. Гидросистема, бустерная гидросистема*. Издание 2. (PDF, 181 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/a8lHNZfcudP_Yw

*Самолёт Ан-22. Техническое описание. Книга 5. Высотное, противообледенительное и спасательное оборудование*. (PDF, 54.1 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/4pvECzGATUf7QA
===

----------


## Мотылёк



----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, но очень мало.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно, но очень мало.


Хорошо бы всю книжку отснять!

----------


## Мотылёк

241 страница.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 241 страница.


20 минут работы!

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.

тема *139. Авиа. ЛА. Р*

*Р-3ЛД. Техническое описание самолета Р-3ЛД. 1931(1pdf)16.1=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WuqoCD4-t2HPlA

*Р-5. Техническое описание самолета Р-5.1932. Зак 531(djvu)14.7=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bp47OxAiJWKkZQ

*Р-6. Техническое описание самолета Р-6. 1931(1pdf)11.0=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zh4BuD8mFMcZZg

*Су-2. ББ-1 М-88. Временное техническое описание самолета ББ-1 М-88. Часть 2. Конструкция и эксплоатация самолета. 1940[360](pdf)16.3=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uinR136vcaSWcg

*ВНИМАНИЕ!*
Внутри архива длинное имя папки!
При разархивировании выбирайте строку: "_Извлечь в текущую папку_"
тема *132. Авиа. ЛА. К*
*К-5. Пассажирский самолет К-5 с мотором М-15. Часть 1. Краткое ТО. Часть 2. Инструкция по тех эксплоатации. 1933(1jpg)365=shwonder ссылка*
*К-5. Пассажирский самолет К-5 с мотором М-15. Часть 1. Краткое ТО. Часть 2. Инструкция по тех эксплоатации. 1933(5pdf)22.9=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6UY4UfIDW5Tp4g

тема *125. Авиа. ЛА А*
*АНТ-9. Техническое описание самолета АНТ-9. 1933. Заказ 2227(1jpg)106=shwonder ссылка*
*АНТ-9. Техническое описание самолета АНТ-9. 1933. Заказ 2227(5pdf)27.2=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/484Fxmae9f0A9A

тема 130. Авиа ЛА Ил
*Ил-10. Временное краткое техническое описание самолёта Ил-10[1282](5pdf)27.1=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nlGxJy5J7R2ULA

тема 139. Авиа. ЛА тип Р
*Р-ЗЕТ. Самолет Р-ЗЕТ. Техническое описание.1936[987]{нет 4..6 стр}(pdf)11.5=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eoHkeGIV5lIc3A

тема 139. Авиа. ЛА тип Р
*Р-5. Самолет Р-5. Учебник для летных школ ВВС РККА. Лабзин.1937(pdf)10.7=shwonder ссылка*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/z2h1K-eb-MY4Jw

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.

тема *138. Авиа. ЛА. П*
*По-2 У-2. Самолет У-2. Пособие для курсантов и летно-технического состава аэроклубов ОСОАВИАХИМА. Вотинцев и. 1939{нет стр 239 и далее}(1jpg)77.0=shwonder ссылка*
*По-2 У-2. Самолет У-2. Пособие для курсантов и летно-технического состава аэроклубов ОСОАВИАХИМА. Вотинцев и. 1939{нет стр 239 и далее}(5pdf)70.9=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZBLBPhWb_iJRjg

тема *138. Авиа. ЛА. П*
*По-2С, По-2Л, ПО-2А. Руководство по летной эксплуатации самолетов  По-2С, По-2Л, ПО-2А. 1952. Заказ 1389[100](1tif+bmp)32.0=shwonder ссылка*
*По-2С, По-2Л, ПО-2А. Руководство по летной эксплуатации самолетов  По-2С, По-2Л, ПО-2А. 1952. Заказ 1389[100](5pdf)12.1=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bco4ByG423s0PQ

тема *144. Авиа. ЛА. У*
*УТ-2. Техническое описание самолета  УТ-2 с мотором М-11. 1939. Зак 556{нет стр 5-6}(1jpg)619=shwonder ссылка*

*УТ-2. Техническое описание самолета  УТ-2 с мотором М-11. 1939. Зак 556{нет стр 5-6}(5pdf=смесь)33.8=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XtiXh-V9oCQlhg
*УТ-2. Техническое описание самолета  УТ-2 с мотором М-11. 1939. Зак 556{нет стр 5-6}(5pdf=цвет)31.2=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TT9r4XaXkvsG9Q

*ВНИМАНИЕ!*
Внутри архива длинное имя папки!
При разархивировании выбирайте строку: "_Извлечь в текущую папку_"

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.

тема *147. Авиа. ЛА. Як**
Як-11. Учебно-тренировочный истребитель Як-11. Кн1. Общие характеристики с-та и ЛТД. 1948. Зак 4062_305[2969](1jpg)24.3=shwonder ссылка*
*Як-11. Учебно-тренировочный истребитель Як-11. Кн1. Общие характеристики с-та и ЛТД. 1948. Зак 4062_305[2969](5pdf)6.88=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gBxghHKdbJjoag

*Як-11. Учебно-тренировочный истребитель Як-11. Кн 3. Описание конструкции и спецборудования самолета. 1949. Зак 4075[2962](1jpg)269=shwonder ссылка*
*Як-11. Учебно-тренировочный истребитель Як-11. Кн 3. Описание конструкции и спецборудования самолета. 1949. Зак 4075[2962](5pdf)80.6=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/u-sUjz4qQFZMZQ




*ВНИМАНИЕ!*
Внутри архива длинное имя папки!
При разархивировании выбирайте строку: "_Извлечь в текущую папку_"

----------


## Любомирский

RA3DCS, спасибо, а то там что-то прикрыли форум от глаз посторонних. Не очень слежу за темой - какое-то обострение?

----------


## FLOGGER

> , а то там что-то прикрыли форум от глаз посторонних.


ТАМ - это где, если не секрет?

----------


## Любомирский

Простите запоздалый ответ. Не регистрировался на сайте/форуме у суворова (russianarms), раньше можно было не только просто ходить, но и скачивать материал, как на открытой площадке/библиотеке, а сейчас как-то спрашивает регистрацию. Поэтому и говорю за какие-то изменения в их собственной политике

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Временное техническое описание планера Як-14. Часть 2*. 3-е издание. 1952. (PDF, 99.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/PhN9QpYxsAhCEg
=
К сожалению, некоторые страницы и иллюстрации отсутствуют

*Временная инструкция по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию гидросамолёта Бе-6 с двумя моторами АШ-73*. 1952. (PDF, 179 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/xRWZUzXTO-E37w

*Временное техническое описание гидросамолёта Бе-6. Книга первая. Лётно-технические данные и вооружение*. Издание второе. 1954. (PDF, 101 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/qxA4q7BQw6kQ0A

*Временное техническое описание гидросамолёта Бе-6. Книга третья. Оборудование самолёта*. Издание второе. 1954. (PDF, 217 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/E45PCgLi4Y6sNw

*Дополнение к техническому описанию гидросамолёта Бе-6 (действительно для самолётов с №6602203 по №6602305)*. 1956. (PDF, 62.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/A5AmZmCuDRIctw
====

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Вертолёт Ми-6. Руководство по ремонту. Книга 1. Общие требования. Разборка и сборка вертолёта*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1971. (PDF, 34.4 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/Mdl6_evmAxDuyQ

*Вертолёт Ми-6А. Инструкция по технической эксплуатации. Книга 1. Планер и силовая установка*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1974. (PDF, 38 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/x_vR7esCUHmcGw

*Вертолёт Ми-6А. Техническое описание. Книга 5. Радио- и радиотехническое оборудование*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1974. (PDF, 18.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/OPPMSfiER7jrFg

*Вертолёт Ми-6. Техническое описание. Книга 6. Наземное оборудование*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1970. (PDF, 9.83 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/YNhkjTw5aooU_g

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.

САМОЛЁТ ЯК-38. Воениздат. 1983..pdf

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/P-DVtS6Hv1wYMQ

----------


## lindr

Эфиопская ВУЗовская работа по гидравлическим системам Ми-24 и  Ми-35 (Англ яз. есть схемы)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rhz...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## lindr

> какое-то обострение?


К сожалению.

22 декабря получил письмо с настойчивой просьбой чего-нибудь закачать на сайт. Был занят (на работе перед новым годом) и сразу не ответил, за что 23 декабря получил бан с комментарием




> Извините lindr, вы забанены и не можете оставлять сообщения на форуме!
> Вы были невежливы.
> На письма принято отвечать.
> Видимо, RussianArms.SU утомил вас.
> Отдохните пару недель.
> Если будет мало - ничего не пишите - мы добавим.
> Ваш бан истекает 2022 Января 23, 00:11:03.


*Пожалуйста у кого есть возможность, передайте Суворову:

- Прошу удалить все мои материалы с Вашего сайта (как с пометкой ссылка, так и пометкой работа)

- Прошу выписать мне перманентный бан - на сайт не вернусь ни к при каких обстоятельствах.

- Ваша почта отправлена в черный список, ваш гипотетический ответ (если он будет) мне неинтересен*

----------


## Любомирский

Меня тоже несколько удивила манера общения в данном сообществе

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.
Кабины Як-38У в авиатехническом музее Луганска. 79 фото  
Фото середины нулевых. Сейчас в музее многое поменялось, в том числе и в худшую сторону (война..)
https://disk.yandex.ua/d/aDxoNC6Q4-90uQ

----------


## lindr

MIG-23UB Aircraft 23У Description, operating and maintenance isntructions No ГК-245Б Parts 1,2,3
англ. язык

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zsu...ew?usp=sharing

MiG-23UB Aircraft 23У Pilot's operating intsructions version Б fligh perfomance
англ. язык

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18dT...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr* , спасибо. Увидеть бы это еще и в оригинале...

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А.В. Суворова.

тема *143. Авиа. ЛА. Ту*
*Ту-22Р. Самолет Ту-22Р. Техническое описание. Книга 2. Конструкция самолета. Часть 1. Планер. 1966. Заказ 32669_06051 [114](1jpg)419=shwonder ссылка*
*Ту-22Р. Самолет Ту-22Р. Техническое описание. Книга 2. Конструкция самолета. Часть 1. Планер. 1966. Заказ 32669_06051 [114](5pdf)21.1=N+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YwJ6YuCS4_JnJQ

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Инструкция командиру экипажа самолёта Ту-4 по технике пилотирования и лётной эксплуатации*. Москва. Воениздат. 1954. (PDF, 22.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/jTFMAUUsj9-Nwg

*Самолёт Ту-4. Техническое описание. Книга 1. Часть 3. Оборудование пушечных установок*. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1950. (PDF, 46.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/FlkfCS5Jm-HD0g

*Самолёт Ту-4. Техническое описание. Книга 2. Часть 2. Оборудование моторных установок, высотное оборудование и антиобледенительные системы*. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1949. (PDF, 18.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/wxR8jkVPzPa6uw

*Самолёт Ту-4. Техническое описание. Книга 3. Часть 2. Электро- и радиооборудование*. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1950. (PDF, 27.8 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/llu2n--4XG8B-w

*Самолёт Ту-4. Техническое описание. Книга 4. Электро-, радио-, аэронавигационное и фотооборудование*. Второе издание. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1955. (PDF, 70.7 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/wRRWQbmXXURjjw

----------


## lindr

Комплект документации на Ми-35М Экспортный вариант (куплен в цифре мной на новозеландском сайте в 2013 году за 50 долларов)

*2008 год Англ язык*

MI-35М Description 1 - Performance Data-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PCI...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35M Description 2 - Airframe & Power Plant-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jwf...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35M Description 3 - Airborne Weapon-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rVM...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35M Description 4 - Aircraft Equipment-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KFq...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35M Description 5 - Avionics-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-Ba...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35M Description 6 - Ground Equipment-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yff...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35 Flight Manual_Book I - Flight Operation-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vas...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35 Flight Manual_Book II - Combat Application-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1C-8...ew?usp=sharing

MI-35 Flight Manual_Book III - Calculation Range & Endurance-S.pdf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FXh...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Александр73

> К сожалению.
> 
> 22 декабря получил письмо с настойчивой просьбой чего-нибудь закачать на сайт. Был занят (на работе перед новым годом) и сразу не ответил, за что 23 декабря получил бан с комментарием
> 
> [/B]


Сегодня получил такое же письмо - тут же ответил, что пока не имею литературы для выкладывания на форуме. Сегодня же получил ответ в такой форме - "вы забанены и не можете оставлять сообщения на форуме!
Видимо, RussianArms.SU утомил вас. Отдохните. Ваш бан истекает 2022 Марта 03, 09:16:46."

Я таких неадекватов на просторах интернета очень давно не встречал.

----------


## RA3DCS

*От Олега Ветеран!

Подготовка самолёта МиГ-21 к полёту лётчиком*. Под редакцией доцента, к.т.н. В.М. Глухова. Харьков. ХВВАУЛ. 1986. (PDF, 6.01 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/DLpMIgRGqMGfCg

*Лётчику о конструкции и эксплуатации двигателя МиГ-21СМ и его систем*. (Учебно-методическое пособие). В.М. Глухов, В.П. Николенко, Р.З Хайсаров. Харьков. ХВВАУЛ. 1986. (PDF, 8.85 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/iRu68qXIAoouJg

----------


## RA3DCS

С Сайта А В Суворова

*136. Авиа. ЛА. МиГ*

*МиГ-21Ум (тип 69). Учебно-боевой самолет-истребитель МиГ-21Ум (тип 69). Альбом электрорадиосхем к самолету №. Часть 2 [3178](1jpg)31.1=BANE работа
МиГ-21Ум (тип 69). Учебно-боевой самолет-истребитель МиГ-21Ум (тип 69). Альбом электрорадиосхем к самолету №. Часть 2 [3178](5pdf)13.1=BANE+RA.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/am-EBKgkvJICNg

----------


## FLOGGER

Скажите, пожалуйста, где-нибудь лежит эта книга "Самолет типа 84" ГК №213 целиком? Кто-нибудь знает? У меня она есть от "Николая-96", но там больше страниц отсутствует, чем присутствует. Хотелось бы иметь ее полностью.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Скажите, пожалуйста, где-нибудь лежит эта книга "Самолет типа 84" ГК №213 целиком?.


Самолет типа 02 ГК 212 не подойдет?

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, Саша, спасибо. Эта книга у меня есть полностью. Меня именно вот та, что я написал, интересует. В ней, в том варианте, что у меня есть, она начинается на стр. 5, за ней идет сразу 25, за ней 47 и т. д.

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Ремонт самолётов Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7. Книга 5. Ремонт трубопроводов, баков, неметаллических обтекателей, сварка, термообработка, защитные покрытия*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1964. (PDF, 14.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/O9XZHI2IE8ptcg

*Ремонт самолётов Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7. Книга 6. Ремонт электроприборного оборудования*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1964. (PDF, 27.3 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/6vo-OfYluyN8xQ

*Ремонт самолётов Е-6 и Е-6Т. Книга 7. Ремонт радиотехнического оборудования. Часть 2*. "Машиностроение". Москва. 1965. (PDF, 4.95 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/cDWw0enlijsb0g

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Самолёт Ан-10А. Техническое описание. Книга 1*. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1962. (PDF, 27.4 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/YJRG2m0yOa7VeA

*Технические условия на ремонт самолётов Ил-28 и Ил-28У. Планер, шасси и системы самолёта*. Военная база №77. 1957. (PDF, 23.2 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/Bi6G0AuUz5rK6w

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А. В. Суворова.

Ан-26. Сборник рекомендаций по действиям экипажа при неисправностях авиационной техники и в особых случаях полета. - К.: МГА, 1983. - 84 с.
цветной - pdf - 95,4 Мб
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mYzT/RzDV93GiE

----------


## Fencer

Технические описания.
Ту-154Б https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CJaMhS7Y-d5D1g
Ту-154М https://disk.yandex.ru/d/L4GiRzNf82EVmw

----------


## Fencer

"Самолет МиГ-25П. Техническое описание. Книга V: радиоэлектронное оборудование" (1972). https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-VNMlXARKNYTCg

----------


## Fencer

> "Самолет МиГ-25П. Техническое описание. Книга V: радиоэлектронное оборудование" (1972). https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-VNMlXARKNYTCg


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UhZ...94zgfHYko/view

----------


## Fencer

Cамолет Е-155П. Альбом конструкций. Альбом чертежей. 1965 г. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FmVfXM-yEqNxug

----------


## Fencer

Самолет МиГ-25П. Техническое описание. Книга II. Вооружение. 1972 г. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OEpxqudk47SN5A

----------


## Rutunda

> Cамолет Е-155П. Альбом конструкций. Альбом чертежей. 1965 г. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FmVfXM-yEqNxug


 :Frown: 
Жалко что скана нет. Такая инфа....

----------


## RA3DCS

От Олега Ветеран.

*Техническое описание самолёта У-2 с мотором М-11*. 2-е издание. Государственное военное издательство. Москва. 1933. (PDF, 13.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/6JLXS6fKExNwuA

*Самолёт У-2. Пособие для курсантов и лётно-технического состава аэроклубов Осоавиахима*. А.С. Вотинцев, П.В. Осипов, Л.Н. Турбин, Д.И. Гайсин. Редиздат ЦС Осоавиахима. Москва. 1939. (PDF, 17.5 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/2VLGpjcmDEedMw

*Инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта У-2 с мотором М-11*. Воениздат НКО СССР. Москва. 1944. (PDF, 5.92 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/VGN5dmGbsP-H3g

*Ремонт самолёта По-2*. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1949. (PDF, 7.4 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/BZ1CL2aiiaZtCw

*Самолёт УТ-2 М-11 выпуска 1940 г. Техническое описание, руководство по эксплоатации и ремонту*. Москва. Оборонгиз. 1940. (PDF, 22.6 Мб) =aviarestorer работа
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-aRDRX4zZ6JP2g

----------


## RA3DCS

С Сайта Суворова А.В.

*130 авиа. ЛА. ИЛ

**Ил-38. Изделие 8. Техническое описание. Книга 2. Конструкция самолета. Часть 5. Силовая установка. 1972. Заказ 2279а(4pdf)25.1=N77+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/plCnG8_9s4ZwXw

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ТУРБОВИНТОВОЙ ДВИГАТЕЛЬ АИ-24  II серии ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ
pdf 156 MB
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/619xADQfjL2B_A
=
тема *103.2 Авиа. Двиг. ОБЪЕКТЫ*
*АИ-24 серия 2. Авиационный турбовинтовой двигатель АИ-24 II серии. Техническое описание. Заказ 9631М(pdf)158=valdis0555 работа*

----------


## Fencer

Инструкция по техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ил-10 с мотором АМ-42 . Воениздат. Москва. 1949. (PDF, 27.3 Мб)
(нет стр. 77 и 78 )
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/ALTYkbjHBdFmjA

Сборник №9 информационных бюллетеней за 1944-1949 гг. Самолёт Ту-2. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1950. (PDF, 12.8 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-m3BigPvT3h-2Q

Инструкция по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию самолёта Ту-14 с 2ВК-1. Воениздат. Москва. 1953. (PDF, 3.23 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/pocRo-bjvj19eg

Самолёт Як-18. Инструкция по эксплуатации. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1955. (PDF, 13.5 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/_IoVN-R-yXw_Gg

Единый регламент технического обслуживания самолёта Бе-6. Воениздат. Москва. 1959. (PDF, 5.65 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/ncj6Co79IrunfA

Автоматический воздушный винт АВ-9Н-21. Описание конструкции и краткое руководство по обслуживанию. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1950. (PDF, 4.95 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/j0o-PQ-BH0GxKg

Автоматический воздушный флюгерный винт АВ-9В. Техническое описание и руководство по эксплуатации. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1951. (PDF, 11.3 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/jTrhHO4YGn9jLg

Воздушный винт В-501 для самолётов Як-12 и Як-18 (конструкция, обслуживания и ремонт). Крупенин Л.Я. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1954. (PDF, 11.3 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/XOMXigXu66mt1Q

Автоматический воздушный винт В-530. Техническое описание и руководство по эксплуатации. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1959. (PDF, 3.61 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/E0d3hHiclHM4lQ

----------


## RA3DCS

С сайта А. В. Суворова.


Тема *133 Авиа. ЛА. Л*
*Самолет Л-39. Радиоэлектронное оборудование самолета Л-39 и наземные РЭС обеспечения полетов. Уч пособие. 1988. Зак 174(5pdf)27.5=scAvenger+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VDsb42itOpFDLw

*Самолет Л-39. Руководство по летной эксплуатации. 1988. {страниц 227}(4pdf)48.0=N+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XfAmqiqJhvrelA

*Самолет Л-39. Руководство по летной эксплуатации. 1988. Заказ 170 {страниц 335}(4pdf)45.3=W-600+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4_LZU3WgCQH4lw

*Самолет Л-39. Часть 1. Самолет и двигатель. Учебное пособие. 1980. Заказ 5555(5pdf)66.0=W-600+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QT-20ZGh_ktChA

*Самолет Л-39. Часть 2. Авиационное и радиоэлектронное оборудование самолета. Учебное пособие. 1990. Заказ 344(5pdf)62.9=W-600+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9CXjiFma3XVYgg

*Самолет Л-39. Часть 3. Вооружение. Учебное пособие. 1979. Заказ 9-96(5pdf)24.7=W-600+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/25n7wUHp7o-U0w

тема *103 Авиа. Двигатели. ИЗДЕЛИЯ*

*М701 С-500 {Л-39}. Авиационный двигатель М701 С-500. Конспект лекций. Говядовский и. Армавирское ВВАКУЛ ПВО. 1969. Зак 775-70(5pdf)26.3=W-600+RussianArms.SU*
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-OERBRh0jD6Jog

----------


## Rutunda

> С сайта А. В. Суворова.
> 
> 
> Тема *133 Авиа. ЛА. Л*
> *Самолет Л-39. Радиоэлектронное оборудование самолета Л-39 и наземные РЭС обеспечения полетов. Уч пособие. 1988. Зак 174(5pdf)27.5=scAvenger+RussianArms.SU*
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VDsb42itOpFDLw
> 
> *Самолет Л-39. Руководство по летной эксплуатации. 1988. {страниц 227}(4pdf)48.0=N+RussianArms.SU*
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XfAmqiqJhvrelA
> ...


М701- это Л-29!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> М701- это Л-29!!!!!!!!!!!


Все верно, но так было указано в источнике!

----------


## Fencer

Пассажирский самолёт Ил-14. Техническое описание. Книга 1. Общие сведения и лётно-тактические, аэродинамические, весовые и другие характеристики самолёта. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1955. (PDF, 6 Мб)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-BfMf2CrDGnuiw

Пассажирский самолёт Ил-14. Техническое описание. Книга 3. Специальное оборудование. Оборонгиз. Москва. 1955. (PDF, 27.5 Мб)
(нет стр. 79 и 80)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/jdNITysfneV1dQ

----------


## AndyK

А что с авиаресторером, кто-нибудь в курсе? 404 говорит... :Frown:

----------


## Fencer

> А что с авиаресторером, кто-нибудь в курсе? 404 говорит...


Тоже хотел бы узнать об этом.

----------

